# Just been told marriage is over



## secretposter (Jun 26, 2012)

So about a hour ago, my wife has told me this marriage is over. She says that there is no one else, but we have just grown apart. Been told that I'm her best friend but she is looking for somewhere else to live.

I have no money, unemployed and have no friends. We live in social housing and she hasn't asked me to leave. The only relative I stay in touch with is my gran, who lives in a small 1 bedroom flat.

I have no idea what to do, I did think about slitting my wrists for sec, but that thought quickly passed.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry you are going through this. It's never easy to hear that a marriage is over. Is there someone you can talk to? Like a counselor or member of the clergy?

I wouldn't rule out another man in the picture though. Why do you have to be the one to move out? Your wife is the one wanting the divorce; she should be the one to move out.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If your wife just dropped this bomb on you, then she'd be the one to leave. Stay in your place, move forward and look for employment. I wouldn't be too picky about the job either since the economy is so bad. Unemployment doesn't last forever and hardly pays the bills.

I'm assuming your leaving a lot of details out leading up to this point. I'm very sorry for this, but you must move on. Good luck.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Find support where ever you can. There are help lines if you do not have family or a clergy person. I know by us most churches can guide you to a support person.

Can you give us more information?

How long married? Kids?

I heard the D word in Feb of 2011. I was shocked. It read like the Walk Away Wife Syndrome. Completely from out of left field. But after a painful year we are still married and she is back in love.

So there is hope, but you need to learn the 180 for yourself and get some support person or people to help you right away.

Don't despair as this too shall pass.


----------

